# 2021.5 MIB3 software update



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

This is especially for Canadian owners of 2021.5 Atlas with the MIB3 infotainment system.

My dealer service advisor says that a new software version was released last Friday. I’m booked in for Tuesday. Evidently update takes 1.5 hours to update. 

Hopefully the update will address the many issues I have with my Atlas. Vehicle is great but the infotainment system is buggy and many features do not work like manual says.


----------



## gburdzin (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks that is good to know. I wonder what they have fixed. I have a 21 Cross Sport and also have noticed that the MIB3 is buggy. Going to call the dealer this week to enquire about it.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Not sure what I did wrong. FB says I’m ignoring posts from gburdzin. How do I reverse?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Mine goes Thursday. Hope it fixes it. Ridiculous how bad it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Any way to download and install yourself? I get free updates, typically every 6 months for my Hyundai and can just download to a USB drive and install while driving.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Our Canadian VWs don’t have Car-Net or any other way to join a home WIFI like a Tesla, or even a way to connect to a mobile phone Hot Spot. So Over The Air updates are not possible at the moment. Hopefully that is a capability that comes with this update. 

Not sure if the dealer uses their special diagnostic tools or just plug in a USBc memory stick with the update on it.

I have not found a site where the latest VW software is available for public download and update.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

My 2021.5 Atlas got the software update completed. 

Sorry to say that NOTHING visible has changed. No changes to menus. 

Service Manager would not give me changelog details. Seems like update may address: no sound, no volume, and some NAV issues, but nothing related to the issues that were identified to VW per my Atlas experience.

That was a wasted afternoon😖


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

JCDAS said:


> My 2021.5 Atlas got the software update completed.
> 
> Sorry to say that NOTHING visible has changed. No changes to menus.
> 
> ...


I thought the update was supposed to fix bugs, not change the interface. I am confused as to why you would be disappointed there were no changes to the interface.

Have you experienced any of the problems the update was supposed to address?


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi Gruemeister.
So here is some more detail to the story.

I bought my Atlas in April. Took the owners manual (Canadian 2021-01 edition) home the day we signed the deal, and I went through it in detail before we finalized the payment and took delivery. 
After we had the Atlas at home, I found that Canadian delivered Atlas had a lot of the WIFI related features disabled, and a lot of missing menus. I took this up immediately with the dealership, and they said "some features are not available in all countries" , even though I had a 'Canadian' edition of the manual. I took this up with Volkswagen Canada, and after escalating to a higher level supervisor, he admitted that they are having a lot of issues with the infotainment system, and that a software update will be forthcoming to address my issues. This was all back April - May time frame.

We are planning on a long road trip, so I thought I would call my dealer service manager and check the status of the update. Low and behold, it was just released, so I made an appointment for Tuesday. I followed up with an email identifying the key issues that I was concerned about.

_Hope that these issues can be addressed one way or another._

_Navigation unit will allow address entry while in motion. Passenger should be allowed to do this. _(Found that this does work after passing a warning message.)
_Enable Atlas to connect to my iPhone hotspot. Per Canadian manual Page 182 with Infotainment system as Client)_
_Enable passengers with VW Media Control app to be able to connect to the VW infotainment system. Per Canadian manual Page 178)_
_Ability to get the latest Map updates via internet connection. Per Canadian manual Page 208._
_Ability to assign a station logo icon to station presets. Per Canadian manual Page 201. This seems to work in other VW vehicles via the SD card slot. Does not see files in USB-C slots._
_Return of Personalization Menu to assign a profile to a KESSY fob?_
_I’ve found a bunch of other software issues (Clock display not updated when vehicle in Retained Accessory Power mode, Media Video image freezes/jitters, despite moving to different MP4 files.)

The vehicle seems to have these FEC/SWAP codes. Not sure if they can help out.

Software as a Product (SWaP) or Feature Enabling Codes (FEC)
_

_Supported Feature Code__Installed__Enabled__00000700__00040100__Valid__Navigation__00060100__Vehicle Data Interface__00060300__Valid__Mirror Link__00060400__Sport HMI (Performance Monitor)__00070400__Electronic Voice Amplifier Driver(To amplify drivers voice for back seat ?)__00070500__Valid__00070600__00070900__00070a00__Valid__00070b00__Valid__00071c00__Valid_

So I was hoping that some of 'my' issues would be addressed as part of the software update, as per VW Canada customer service conversations, and my email highlighting my issues. No conversation that my issues were specifically NOT included with the software update. 

Service Manager would not share with me the software update change log, so I have no idea what bug fixes were included. Up to now, the issues that others complain about, especially system freeze, radio volume issues, have not happened with my Atlas, though mine has currently only 2500KM, mostly in town with short trips.

Service manager had no idea what SWaP / FEC codes were, or if they could activate some missing functionality.

Service manager said he would reach out to their technical support team. Haven't heard back yet.

So maybe I'm expecting some functionality improvements over serious defect fixes, but that's why I'm disappointed.

Hope this answers your two comments.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

does anyone's infotainment just freeze up and become unresonsive? Mine does this kind of frequently.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> does anyone's infotainment just freeze up and become unresonsive? Mine does this kind of frequently.


Yes. I had hoped that by buying a '21.5 with MIB3 that they would have made the system better than the past but it is probably the most frustrating thing about the Atlas. It is slow to turn on, sometimes never stops spinning and refuses to turn on until you shut the car off and try again. The handshake with AA is sometimes flawless, other times it is a mess, especially with multiple phones in the car. I do have some luck with holding the infotainment power button for 10 seconds to power it off and restart but this shouldn't have to be done in a new car. I know other cars do infotainment better and it can be practically flawless, as I know from my experience with my old '16 Sonata (first year with AA/CP) and my '21 Sonata N Line. For some, the long delay in start up won't bother you but for me I want to have maps pulled up by the time I hit the end of my street because I have some big traffic decisions to make that send me either through Boston or way around it. Yes, I typically look at the route before I go but it is still frustrating that it takes well over 20 seconds to just display what is on the radio, let alone the extra time to actually get onto AA for the first time. 

I hope that the update referred to here help fix the bugginess of the system. Otherwise, when it is working, I generally like the interfaces so I don't want things to change in that regard. I think the lack of free, live traffic on the built in Nav is a big negative. We have this great map displayed in the cluster and it is practically useless without live traffic so I typically have AA up on the main nav screen and the VW map running in the instrument cluster. I would love it to have at least the same amount local and major road live traffic info that Hyundai provides for free.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I’ve never had the screen freeze some experience.
It does take a while for the Nav to be ready. I took two 2hr trips today and everything worked fine. MIB3 connected to my iPhone Apple Car Play over atlas wifi hotspot for Amazon music. Connected to my wife’s iPhone over BT without issue where NAV linked to her contacts. Only issue was that I happened to connect my iPhone via console USBc not wireless but phone didn’t charge. Maybe I didn’t notice a warning screen on my phone. Will check that again on tomorrow’s trips. 

So latest software seems to work ok, but did not address my pet peeves.

1. NAV objects to contacts with 2 segment Canadian postal codes 1x1 2x2. Forces user to delete 2x2. 

2. Can’t import radio station icons and assign to presets.

3. Can’t connect to my iPhones wifi hotspot so car is connected and can download map updates. 

4. VW Media Control doesn’t work. Missing some security menu. May be related to #3 

Overall I love our Atlas. Got acceptable gas mileage today. 9L/100km. Over 600 km range.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

speed51133! said:


> does anyone's infotainment just freeze up and become unresonsive? Mine does this kind of frequently.


All the time. I went for the update, they had the car for 2 days and weren’t able to do it. They need to consult with VWOA. Wtf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWToTheMaxx (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm currently facing a major issue in my 9 day old 2021 Tiguan SEL AWD. Bought the car on August 27 and on August 31 my entire infotainment system began rebooting over and over again. Every 90 seconds. It'll do this 4-5 times then go completely dead. Nothing out of the head unit... So to name a few things, no radio, no cameras, no charging ports, no CarPlay no ability to change your street driving modes... Basically none of the cars features work. 

The dealer told me it's a "new issue" and it's "so new that they don't have a fix for it yet" and that they "don't know when a fix will be available" but that the "car isn't dangerous, so you're okay to drive it." LOL. 

Anyone else have something similar going on? I'm running Software 0805.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

My 2021.5 Atlas MIB3 was updated to Version 0805. Lots of files were updated as seen in the detailed screen when you press and hold the MENU button. If you list them, maybe I'll see something different from mine, which might zero in on the offending code.
Mine is working quite well. Only NEW quirk I've noticed was that Apple Maps were not displaying the roads while driving. Just a checker grid. Amazon Music also didn't work. Restarted car later, and Apple Maps OK now.
Almost think that there was a firewall issue that prevented some data from getting to the phone. 
No problems like you describe.
None of the main issues per my original post were ever addressed in the update (0786 --> 0805) (Station Icons, VW Media Control, VW Connect to my iPhone Hot Spot to enable OTA updates).
I've upgraded from iPhone SE to 11, so somethings might be different?
Going on a trip, so might not be able to respond quickly.


----------



## VWToTheMaxx (Sep 5, 2021)

JCDAS said:


> My 2021.5 Atlas MIB3 was updated to Version 0805. Lots of files were updated as seen in the detailed screen when you press and hold the MENU button. If you list them, maybe I'll see something different from mine, which might zero in on the offending code.
> Mine is working quite well. Only NEW quirk I've noticed was that Apple Maps were not displaying the roads while driving. Just a checker grid. Amazon Music also didn't work. Restarted car later, and Apple Maps OK now.
> Almost think that there was a firewall issue that prevented some data from getting to the phone.
> No problems like you describe.
> ...


Eek! I went into engineering mode and got lost so left.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I’m currently on a road trip through Newfoundland. My MIB3 has been working OK until the last few days.

Yesterday the screen would not light up, and no sound. I couldn’t tell if it was on or off. Eventually after holding the power down for a minute it re-booted and lit up. Seemed to work ok.

Today it was acting really weird. No voice navigation. Tried every option and could not get a peep. Radio was also acting weird and I could not manually tune in a FM station. Sound went quiet without any RF hiss trying to find a station. Display would not even increment to next frequency while turning dial.

Restarted the car and re-booted the MIB3 several times, but could not get Atlas Nav voice guidance to work. Reverted to Apple Car Play which seemed to work ok with voice guidance and music. Got back to the Air BnB ok.

For some unusual reason a USBC memory stick that was working fine is now unreadable in the Atlas and in a PC. 

After dinner I restarted the car and re-booted the MIB3 again. Played with the radio and it tunes in stations ok. Plugged in a SD memory card into a USBC adapter and it plays just fine. Played with the voice recocognition to find a route and I got voice guidance to work. Took a short trip and voice guidance worked just fine.

What the …

Anyone having other issues?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

A few things happened, but only once.

-CarPlay freezing. I was in the car using the CarPlay screen and playing music from USB. Wanted to change the source of music to iPhone, but couldnt control CarPlay. Nothing responded in CarPlay/APP screen, but the nav was updating as i was moving. Disconnected and re-paired phone works. 

-Back up camera. When i was moving the car one day, the backup cameras would not turn on/show up. Whenever i put it in reverse, the sound triggers, but doesnt go to camera view. Pressing the camera button doesnt do anything either. Restarted the car/mib3 and it worked again. 

-VW Nav positioning issue. The VW nav maps shows that I'm off screen with an arrow pointing down. VW Nav maps in the digital dash shows the correct position and centered. This i dont really care for so i left it for the time being..

MIB3 I feel is such a huge downgrade from MIB2 in my 2020 Arteon. I love the whole thing in the Arteon, but its kinda annoying and frustrating in the Atlas. Like i want to see the map but why do i have to exit out of the favorites menu each time. MIB2 has the option to have a mini display on top of the map screen, like it shows the map and a mini window shows what is playing on the upper left corner. MIB3 doesnt have that. MIB2, Media, has a dedicated source menu where you can choose USB or BT or SD whereas in the MIB3, you need to go to selection, then source. I guess its a minor issue, but annoying since you need to dig thru menus to find it.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

There’s a gas station 4 miles from me that I go to every morning. Mine reboots at least 5 times every morning before I get there. It’s ridiculous. For what we paid for these cars, very disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columbo122 (Apr 21, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> does anyone's infotainment just freeze up and become unresonsive? Mine does this kind of frequently.


We have a 2021.5 Atlas 

Yes ours freezes up while traveling from Georgia to Florida several times and in fact went black other times?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

The car is great.. The headunit is complete doo doo. Since this is my "weekend" car, I drove it a few times during the week to get some miles in it, and then i notice the back up camera is very choppy, clear but super choppy.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Jack-e-son said:


> The car is great.. The headunit is complete doo doo. Since this is my "weekend" car, I drove it a few times during the week to get some miles in it, and then i notice the back up camera is very choppy, clear but super choppy.


Agreed. It is not a great feeling watching the video jump when making a quick maneuver. The Atlas electronics are trying to tell us to slow down, you have to think of this like a '90s computer, it all takes time to boot up. But, you don't always have the luxury of waiting for this beast to boot up. Other manufacturers have shown that a quick boot up is possible, just a crapshoot in the VW.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Had the update done this past Tuesday. Car was purchased in July running .0785 and is now on .0805. This update has solved the reboot issues I was having. Hopefully everyone has the same results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i got an update a few weeks ago. It solved most of the freeze screen issues. I do lose android auto connection all the time. Not sure if it is a cable issue or a usb issue on the phone, or the car...


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Mine shipped with .0805. Super buggy IMO, but learned to deal with it.


----------



## AssFace (Jun 30, 2021)

How do I tell which version I have? 

I have notice problems with sound, though I haven’t solved the sequencing yet. Sometime when I try to play music or a podcast from my phone, the sound just doesn’t work. Disconnecting BT and Wireless does not resolve it. Switching to the radio or XM and there is zero sound. A quick restart at a red light doesn’t really resolve it either.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

AssFace said:


> How do I tell which version I have?
> 
> I have notice problems with sound, though I haven’t solved the sequencing yet. Sometime when I try to play music or a podcast from my phone, the sound just doesn’t work. Disconnecting BT and Wireless does not resolve it. Switching to the radio or XM and there is zero sound. A quick restart at a red light doesn’t really resolve it either.


I have found that turning it off and on doesn't do anything. You really need to power off the entire car for a minute or so.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

AssFace said:


> *How do I tell which version I have?*
> 
> I have notice problems with sound, though I haven’t solved the sequencing yet. Sometime when I try to play music or a podcast from my phone, the sound just doesn’t work. Disconnecting BT and Wireless does not resolve it. Switching to the radio or XM and there is zero sound. *A quick restart at a red light doesn’t really resolve it either.*


Menu-->Settings-->System information

If you don't want to turn off your car to reset your infotainment, hold down the power button for about 10 seconds until it turns off. This fully reboots it. I've had it become unresponsive to where I couldn't change anything or turn the volume down and I couldn't pull over to turn off the car. A reboot always corrects it for me but I'll have to get in to get the latest update.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Been noticing some initial playback issue too. Upon starting, the music seems like is playing but no sound. Theres an easy "fix" for it. What works for me is to turn the volume up down up down up down a few times and music will start playing again.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Reach out to this dude.. he was selling legit OEM updates, hacked to work w/o VIN matching issues - will work in any compatible VW. This was a while ago, not sure what he has available currently. The guy is 100% legit..






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## EE1978 (Dec 1, 2019)

In regards to the car position cursor being slightly off the map on the center console but OK in the driver's display, I have the same VW Nav issue with my 2021.5 Prem here in Maryland.


----------



## andi_nyc (Nov 8, 2021)

I just went to my dealer and had the service team write up the following issues. Does anyone have experience with any of these problems (obviously the Infotainment issues are well documented here already):

GPS / nav system is not pointing to the right spot, car location is just outside of displayed map (I believe this is a known issue and discussed in other threads)
Side assist does not steer car back when another car is in blind spot and a lane change is attempted
Front assist does not stop car for pedestrian
Front assist warning happens randomly on open road
Infotainment system: no audio or completely blacked out screen, can’t get it to function again (switched off car three times), had to lock car and walk away (well documented on this thread)
Parking sensors warning when turning a corner but no obstacle anywhere close
Front parking sensors kick in very late
Remote start using app does not work


----------



## AssFace (Jun 30, 2021)

The infotainment blacking out or not sending audio through the speakers is a common issue. It seems to be mostly related when switching from devices. I haven’t really noticed it much recently and forgot the exact trigger, but i have also let my XM lapse for this car. I think it might be related to both devices and XM?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone have the “frozen” back up cam? Where it’ll engage and show what’s behind you, but that’s it. Doesn’t actually show you moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karzan9000 (11 mo ago)

thanks for info but how can upset arabic or turkish language 2021 car model and it has only spanish and english my car is vw atlas 2021 or erupa navgit
thanks a lot plse do you have any web to download language for vw atlas 2021 or any help i be thankful


----------



## karzan9000 (11 mo ago)

Jadams871 said:


> Had the update done this past Tuesday. Car was purchased in July running .0785 and is now on .0805. This update has solved the reboot issues I was having. Hopefully everyone has the same results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for info but how can upset arabic or turkish language 2021 car model and it has only spanish and english my car is vw atlas 2021 or erupa navgit
thanks a lot plse do you have any web to download language for vw atlas 2021 or any help i be thankful


----------



## ads4 (Nov 26, 2000)

Owners still haven’t issues or resolved with latest update?


----------



## karzan9000 (11 mo ago)

how can upset arabic or turkish language 2021 car model and it has only spanish and english my car is vw atlas 2021 or erupa navgit
thanks a lot plse do you have any web to download language for vw atlas 2021 or any help i be thankful i live in iraq and here no have vw diler


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi karzan9000
I have a Canadian Atlas, made in Chattanooga Tennessee USA. I have options for English, French or Spanish.
Not sure which language files are built into cars.
Was your Atlas built for Middle East market, or is it a North American market vehicle?

There are Adaptation settings in different modules which determine the market the vehicle is set for.

There is a user "OwnerTR" in the VCDS Forum that is from Turkey. He may be able to help you.

John


----------



## nadnerbr32 (Jan 28, 2018)

Update didn't change any of my issues


----------



## ads4 (Nov 26, 2000)

nadnerbr32 said:


> Update didn't change any of my issues


What’s still going on?


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

Just got the 813 update. Was on the 805 before.

The 813 seems to be fixings a lot of issue, especially the Nav out of sight problem. It is now center.

System feels snappier also.


----------



## paulsiu (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello I want to the dealer upda








ted my I don't see any different


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

jeffauclair said:


> Just got the 813 update. Was on the 805 before.
> 
> The 813 seems to be fixings a lot of issue, especially the Nav out of sight problem. It is now center.
> 
> System feels snappier also.


Were you able to do the OTA update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsiu (Apr 24, 2021)

In the Volkswagen dealer in Canada I waited 4 hour oil change and the software update and also find out my wiring harness is defected


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

Jadams871 said:


> Were you able to do the OTA update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nan, dealer did it. Maybe OTA update will come later. It was like that with uconnect(dodge). The OTA was released by batch so it won’t load up the bandwidth.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Received a MIB3 update over the air message Saturday, updated yesterday. It was about 30 minutes update, but I don't see any different in MIB3 at all. By the way all my OBD 11 changes still there. Anyone got this update? What is new?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Received a MIB3 update over the air message Saturday, updated yesterday. It was about 30 minutes update, but I don't see any different in MIB3 at all. By the way all my OBD 11 changes still there. Anyone got this update? What is new?


I did it. My wireless CarPlay constantly rebooted the system. This update fixed that. And, as you said, all my OBDELEVEN settings are still there. I’m happy with it. It connects quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Received a MIB3 update over the air message Saturday, updated yesterday. It was about 30 minutes update, but I don't see any different in MIB3 at all. By the way all my OBD 11 changes still there. Anyone got this update? What is new?





Jadams871 said:


> I did it. My wireless CarPlay constantly rebooted the system. This update fixed that. And, as you said, all my OBDELEVEN settings are still there. I’m happy with it. It connects quicker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you did the OTA update, did you have to leave the ignition on or the car running while the update ran? I keep getting the pop up that it has an update but it says “do not use the vehicle during this time” so I guess you aren’t supposed to drive while it’s updating.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

bboshart said:


> When you did the OTA update, did you have to leave the ignition on or the car running while the update ran? I keep getting the pop up that it has an update but it says “do not use the vehicle during this time” so I guess you aren’t supposed to drive while it’s updating.


No I turn everything off, lock the doors and 30 minutes later just walk back to the car and when I start the engine message pops up 
Update is complete 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

bboshart said:


> When you did the OTA update, did you have to leave the ignition on or the car running while the update ran? I keep getting the pop up that it has an update but it says “do not use the vehicle during this time” so I guess you aren’t supposed to drive while it’s updating.


I did it when I arrived at work. Shut the car off and it finished on its own. I got an email like 4 hours later saying my Infotainment update was complete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

got the OTA update is available. it showed 3 steps with step 3 being "install" which said car could not be used during that step. I left the car running for download which took about 30 min. Then shut off car and screen gave option to install with warning not to use car until it is installed. When I started car next day it said install and update was complete

Have not noticed any difference other than the serius radio station icons do not show up on all ch. IDK if this is a sirius thing or due to update. It shows what ch, just not the picture above it, just sirius logo. Maybe will be different today when I drive it

have not used apple car play (NAV) since update yet. It has work great otherwise


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Zenia said:


> No I turn everything off, lock the doors and 30 minutes later just walk back to the car and when I start the engine message pops up
> Update is complete
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk





Jadams871 said:


> I did it when I arrived at work. Shut the car off and it finished on its own. I got an email like 4 hours later saying my Infotainment update was complete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. I just clicked install and let it sit in my garage for a few hours. Came back and turned it on. Installed with no fuss.

I was only worried because my service advisor said I had to leave the ignition on and not touch it or it would brick the infotainment. I’ll let him know otherwise.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

if I understood the 3 step process displayed on screen it said
1. accept update
2. download-leave car running during download (assume you could drive during download but not to shut off until fully downloaded)
3. turn off car and do not use during "install" which can take 30 min

I did that and noticed there were 18xx files to download which took about 20-30 min. .....YMMV


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Chimera21 said:


> if I understood the 3 step process displayed on screen it said
> 1. accept update
> 2. download-leave car running during download (assume you could drive during download but not to shut off until fully downloaded)
> 3. turn off car and do not use during "install" which can take 30 min
> ...


After the update, I still have all XM channel-specific logos on my presets so it sounds like your update broke something. Maybe hard reset with the power button?


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

bboshart said:


> After the update, I still have all XM channel-specific logos on my presets so it sounds like your update broke something. Maybe hard reset with the power button?


actually icons are fine now so I deleted that note from my last post. I suspect it was a Sirus thing and just coincidental when update from VW was done


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Got email from VW today









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

NAV display location is still off center after the update. Haven't touched the other functions yet


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I got an email Monday from VW Canada regarding "Service Action 91CZ - Infotainment System Software Update". 
Anyone in Canada have this done yet? What changes? Version change from 0805 to 08xx?

Canadian 2021.5 Atlas with MIB3 do not have Car Net. So we don't have OTA updates, unless anyone has figured out how to enable them. I've called VW and they don't know how to enable my VIN for CarNet. I've made some VCDS Adaptions to the MIB3 to activate some of the functionality that VW has dumbed down. I've enabled WIFI Client, so my Atlas can connect to the Internet via my iPhone Hot Spot, or home WIFI. I was hoping that would enable CarNet and OTA, but so far Nope.

I keep checking for new map data from here: VW MIB3 Map Download. Last downloaded 2022-02-19 "NAR_6PR053_FCT3WS-201H0_Offline_Update". This file seems to be version NAR_6PR053_FCT3WS-201H0, Released 21WK09, Release Date 2021.02.15, which was prior to my 2021 Atlas build date in March 2021. My Navigation database shows 20.7. Has anyone had any success downloading and updating their Map data? If updated from OTA, what version do you see? Anyone know how to contact VW corporate and get them to start updating their web site with current map updates? I posted a note on VW fb page asking them to update the map files, but a day later, I can't see my post, so not sure if they see it, or are hiding from everyone any negative posts. No point in telling us where to get updates, but then to never update the update files.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

I never got an email about the OTA update, just came up on the car itself. Installed with no issue. I did just get a letter from VW saying a "new" update, one I did OTA, is available and take to the dealer for it but letter also said "some" models will get an OTA notice option

FWIW I do not have the NAV screen issue mentioned. Its been spot on but I use Car Play from iPhone, not a VW NAV thing


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I got a second update today and now it's in installation process 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

JCDAS said:


> Canadian 2021.5 Atlas with MIB3 do not have Car Net. So we don't have OTA updates, unless anyone has figured out how to enable them. I've called VW and they don't know how to enable my VIN for CarNet.


Actually, the 2021.5 Atlas are the US version. In Canada, it’s 2022. If you don’t have Carnet, it’s because you have a 2021.

I have a 2022 Atlas, I live in Quebec, and I have Carnet + Rogers 5G wifi


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi jeffauclair
No true. I have a Canadian Highline Atlas. It’s a 2021.5 with MIB3 infotainment, but without the OCU to support CarNet. VW neutered it. I’ve managed to turn on a lot of features with VCDS. 
Does your 2022 have Internet radio or support VW Media Control? If so I’d like to see your 5F admap.


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

@JCDAS what’s the difference between a 21/21.5/22?

I was sure I was told that the 2021.5 was US market only. Maybe I did not heard correctly. 

So on your registration paper it says 2021.5? Or it’s only a way of calling the ‘21 model 2021.5 when it’s between two generations. 

I don’t know what is VW media control or internet radio…:/ I know I saw HD radio, but I doubt this is what you are referring too. Since I’m pretty beginner with OBD11, just let me know what would you like to know on the 5F and it will be a pleasure to forward it to you amigo!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

My US registration says 2021.. The window sticker says 2021 but also says its a MY2021.5 model. 

The window sticker says equipped with CarNet, so that might help a bit?


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

My Canadian Highline model is registered as a 2021. But it''s known as a 2021.5 because there was a change mid way through the year. 
2021 models have a CD player in the glove box, and USB A sockets in the cubby and CarPlay / Android Auto are via USB cable. These have the MIB2 Infotainment system.
2021.5 models have the new MIB3 infotainment system and no longer have a CD player, and the USB sockets are the new type C style. It has Wireless CP/AA. For some reason, a lot of features of the MIB2 system were removed from the MIB3. Ability to manually assign a radio station logo from external memory is one thing I wish I had.
Canadian models are disabled, or not equipped. No CarNet, so no ability to get Over The Air software updates.

So if you have a 2022 Canadian model, Do you have the following main menu for VW Media Control?









Does your Advanced Radio menu look like this?










Do you have RDS Program Type functionality. Allows you to see station Genres.









I used VCDS to turn on a bunch of radio functionality.









There is no menu option to turn it on/off, but 5F Adaptation "ENG248436-ENG248793-function_configuration_radio-PI_ignore" Change from 'On to Off, enables Alternate Frequency to function.
This enables me to start listening to FM CBC Radio 1 in S/W Ontario, and drive to Quebec and the radio will automatically change radio stations to the next strongest transmitter as I drive. This might be good for US listeners of NPR or other broadcasters who have multiple transmitter sites and frequencies, but the same 4 digit PI code in the RF radio stream.

See What is RDS Radio.

As my Atlas doesn't have mobile cellular equipment for CarNet, its not connected online. But I've enabled WIFI Client functionality to that my Atlas can connect to my iPhone's WIFI Hotspot. My hope is that I can enable some online functionality without CarNet.The 3rd row shows that my Atlas is connected as a 'client' to my iPhone. Could be my home WIFI as well.









By turning on online options, my radio has a menu option for Internet radio.









But so far, I haven't been able to connect to an internet radio station. 

If anyone with a 2022 Canadian Atlas could send me a listing of their 5F adaptations to compare to my vehicle, I'd appreciate it. Here are the ones I've changed, or are curious about.


Adaptation Channel 
Old ValueNew ValueENG248430-ENG248831-function_configuration_connectivity-wifi_client_mode_2_GHzOFF On ENG248430-ENG248832-function_configuration_connectivity-wifi_client_mode_5GHzOFF On ENG248430-ENG248833-function_configuration_connectivity-WIFI_Hotspot_2_4GHzOn On ENG248430-ENG248834-function_configuration_connectivity-WIFI_Hotspot_5GHzOFF On ENG248430-ENG248836-function_configuration_connectivity-wlan_modulenot activated activated ENG248432-ENG248794-function_configuration_media-picture_viewerOFF On ENG248433-ENG126994-function_configuration_navigation-TPEG_availabilityOFF On ENG248433-ENG127494-function_configuration_navigation-VZOOFF ?ENG248436-ENG248501-function_configuration_radio-am_fm_dab_antennanot activated activated ENG248436-ENG248634-function_configuration_radio-dab_mode_antenna_mode_1not activated activated ENG248436-ENG248641-function_configuration_radio-drm_plus_fmDeactivated activated ENG248436-ENG248685-function_configuration_radio-FM_PTY31_AlarmOFF On ENG248436-ENG248686-function_configuration_radio-fm_radio_profilesnot_valid ?ENG248436-ENG152533-function_configuration_radio-Hybrid_Radio_additional_online_dataDeactivated ?ENG248436-ENG152553-function_configuration_radio-online_radioDeactivated native_hmi_only ?ENG248436-ENG248793-function_configuration_radio-PI_ignoreOn OFF ENG248436-ENG286264-function_configuration_radio-PTy switch default valueOFF On ENG248436-ENG286265-function_configuration_radio-PTy_switch_visibilityOFF On ENG248436-ENG248797-function_configuration_radio-Radio_Text_Plusnot activated activated ENG248436-ENG248799-function_configuration_radio-rds_hmi_switch_visibilityOFF On ENG248436-ENG126993-function_configuration_radio-Station_Logo_DB_Mode0?ENG244879-ENG167532-function_configuration_sw_update-UOTA_2OFF ?ENG278389-Market_and_brand_specific_preInstSet_of_webappspreinstallation_do_not_start_wac ?ENG248430-ENG248827-function_configuration_connectivity-viwi_functionnot installed installed ENG248430-ENG252048-function_configuration_connectivity-welinkOFF On


----------



## paulsiu (Apr 24, 2021)

john how to enable wifi


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

paulsiu said:


> john how to enable wifi
> View attachment 168442


If you only have the fist two WIFI options then your vehicle can’t connect to a WIFI hotspot. But maybe you can connect via your CARNET cellular.
Otherwise you can research VCDS or OBD eleven.


----------



## paulsiu (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello John I have same car like you 2021.5 Highline Canadian 
And I have ODB eleven


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

So far I haven’t noticed any changes with the update to SW version 0813.
Except?
I’m getting a random beep while driving. Not sure if it’s Navigation or radio messages. Only short trips so far. Haven’t seen any notifications or dash lights. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

@JCDAS I will send you all the adaptations for my 5F. Maybe you will see something different. I will try to check where Carnet is in the OBD11 app.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Update went smoothly. Notice no differences and certainly no improvements, at least things are functioning. Would have loved for some of the lag in the system to have gone away but that didn't happen. I had issues with AA disconnecting on longer drives, only when plugged in though, so I will keep an eye on that if I drive any real distance soon, too soon to tell.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

mtbsteve said:


> Update went smoothly. Notice no differences and certainly no improvements, at least things are functioning. Would have loved for some of the lag in the system to have gone away but that didn't happen. I had issues with AA disconnecting on longer drives, only when plugged in though, so I will keep an eye on that if I drive any real distance soon, too soon to tell.


Mine disconnecting when I connect wireless and pass I'd card reader or any ID reader, like a security check point 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

@JCDAS I just checked under 5F, adaptation and I have Car net that setting are Car Net eu nar


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey jeffauclair.
Not sure if you can do it with OBD11, but it would be great to get a FULL list of all 5F adaptations.


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

@JCDAS Is there any other way than screenshot to share data/logs from the OBD11 app?


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

jeffauclair said:


> @JCDAS Is there any other way than screenshot to share data/logs from the OBD11 app?


Sorry Jeff. I have no idea. I have VCDS and using their forum and manuals I found how to do it for my 5F. You will have to consult with your OBD11 forum or documents to see if there is a way to get a full adaptation listing.
Mine is attached in tab delimited text.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm currently on a road trip from Ontario Canada to US south west. Currently in Utah, heading to Washington, System has been working, but still seems to have a lot of quirks. While on CarPlay, occasionally the screen will go dark. Last time, the audio directions were still working, but nothing on screen. After several minutes, it came back on. On an earlier time, I had to pull over and restart the MIB3. The wireless connection to CarPlay also disconnects periodically, takes a while, and then re-connects. Very frustrating while navigating unknown territory.

So after 2 software updates, VW still seems to have a number of bugs in their system.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

JCDAS said:


> I'm currently on a road trip from Ontario Canada to US south west. Currently in Utah, heading to Washington, System has been working, but still seems to have a lot of quirks. While on CarPlay, occasionally the screen will go dark. Last time, the audio directions were still working, but nothing on screen. After several minutes, it came back on. On an earlier time, I had to pull over and restart the MIB3. The wireless connection to CarPlay also disconnects periodically, takes a while, and then re-connects. Very frustrating while navigating unknown territory.
> 
> So after 2 software updates, VW still seems to have a number of bugs in their system.


Try to connect your phone to carplay using a USB cable not wireless. But do this before you start the engine 
I have this problem when I puss some I'd reading devices 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

JCDAS said:


> I'm currently on a road trip from Ontario Canada to US south west. Currently in Utah, heading to Washington, System has been working, but still seems to have a lot of quirks. While on CarPlay, occasionally the screen will go dark. Last time, the audio directions were still working, but nothing on screen. After several minutes, it came back on. On an earlier time, I had to pull over and restart the MIB3. The wireless connection to CarPlay also disconnects periodically, takes a while, and then re-connects. Very frustrating while navigating unknown territory.
> 
> So after 2 software updates, VW still seems to have a number of bugs in their system.


I have similar issues on longer drives with AA for the same thing. Real PITA when it disconnects when you need route information when in motion. Using factory nav is not really an option, need live traffic info to help locally and on longer trips. I would have hours of functionality and then need to reset the entire infotainment system multiple times over the next 30 minutes. Sometimes this would happen close to start up, others after longer stretches. Switching between wireless and cable didn't seem to change things much, if anything, wireless was more stable. I wish VW would have free HD signal traffic info like some competitors, would at least be a good fallback solution on those trips even though they don't offer service for every road.


----------



## Danielbojangle (9 mo ago)

speed51133! said:


> does anyone's infotainment just freeze up and become unresonsive? Mine does this kind of frequently.


Yes, mine goes black and powering it off just puts it to sleep so it only fixes itself when I park and leave the car for a bit or sometimes it reboots on it's own.


----------

